# How To Rekindle Passion?



## lovestruckme (Sep 27, 2010)

My Guy and I have been together for over 3 years now and we share an amazing relationship except the passion and intensity seems to have dwinded  . I try to rekindle the passion but find myself frustrated  in the end. I love him too much, and I really want to find the passion ive seem to have lost. I know it's in me, I just can't find it. We had a difficult life when we started our relationship; we had to handle many issues. Finally wit everything sorted out, I can't help feeling something is wrong between us. I love him a lot, and I can't let this happen to us. I'm going on a 18 day trip with my family where I won't be able to contact him much. Will this break help? I'm ready to do anything, anything, if it'd help me find my passion for him back. Please help me


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A very difficult question. A lot of people are asking. 
I don't have an answer. 

As for me, I am just grateful for what my husband is giving me. 
I view him the most important person in my life. 
When I am sick, it is my husband who is there bringing me water and medicine.
When I am sad, it is my husband who holds me tight and tries hard to make me happy. 
If I am out of my job, it is my husband who I don't feel ashamed asking for money. 
When I am old, it is my husband who will hold my hand and walk with me. 
My family can't give me what my husband is giving me. My friends can't give me what my husband is giving me. 

I can't picture my life without him. 

Can you live without him? If you can't, then you have passion for him!!!!!


----------



## lovestruckme (Sep 27, 2010)

@Greenpearl I almost had tears reading your reply. You are so right, thats exactly how I feel about him. I just had to realize that, thank you sooooooooooo much. Just by reading your reply and connecting I had tears, which obviously means my passion is still alive, but just buried beneath routine. I cannot imagine a life without him, even just thinking about it feels like a nightmare. Thank you so much for sharing your insight.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

lovestruckme said:


> @Greenpearl I almost had tears reading your reply. You are so right, thats exactly how I feel about him. I just had to realize that, thank you sooooooooooo much. Just by reading your reply and connecting I had tears, which obviously means my passion is still alive, but just buried beneath routine. I cannot imagine a life without him, even just thinking about it feels like a nightmare. Thank you so much for sharing your insight.


lovestruckme
My husband and I discussed this long time ago. We were talking about this again this morning after I told him about your post. 

Too bad he doesn't like to come to this kind of forums because this is just him. He writes English much better than I do. 

For many married couples, the first couple of years are infatuation and lust for each other. We normally call this passion. But what you have for you husband now is LOVE. The feeling you can't live without him is LOVE. And congratulations, you have built love for your husband. A lot of people's marriages become bad after a couple of years, the infatuation is gone, love not built, what they have now is complaining and resentment. Then that kind of marriage is in danger. What you have is just normal process of a marriage. My husband and I were the same when we were dating. Jump to bed right away when we saw each other. After a few years, we don't jump to bed right away anymore, we hold each other's hands and look at each other with love.

Happy for you. You have love for your husband. Tell your husband how much you love him, I am sure he'll be touched!!!!!


----------

